# Layout design feedback, back at it again.



## NUTNDUN (Nov 27, 2012)

I was working on this last year about this time but as normal life gets in the way and I have just been tinkering on the table layout I already have. I would like to get started on a new layout but am having trouble deciding what might be best or would make for a more enjoyable working layout.

I purchased an Ecos 50200 and plan on using it for switch control and route planning although with the designing that I have done I am not so sure routing would really be needed. 

The space I have is 12' x 23' on the one side of the basement steps. I also have some room on the other side of the steps and a small shelf all the way around the right side I was thinking about making hidden staging or I may be able to do a helix in the top right corner with a second level but that would be a ways down the road before doing that.

Will the island design that I have on this idea work or am I better off trying something different. Been beating myself silly trying to come up with something different. I am going to try and do a double line main if I can. I don't really have any industries laid out yet, been focusing on what to do with an island.


----------

